
Mark Cuban: The Best Equity is Sweat Equity - toffer
http://www.blogmaverick.com/2008/01/02/the-best-equity-is-sweat-equity/
======
bootload
_"... The reality is that for most businesses, they don't need more cash, they
need more brains. ..."_

Nice quote and a reality for a lot of software companies and is a key JOS
essay: _"... convert money to code through programmers ..."_ ~
<http://www.joelonsoftware.com/articles/fog0000000074.html>

The suggestions here are pretty useful but the title, _Sweat equity_ left a
bitter taste. Sweat equity works okay where you are a founder not a hired
hand. It really means lower wages with a _chance_ of payoff at the mercy of
founders.

More reason for starting your own startup.

~~~
electric
Agreed. The term sweat equity is a negative one, but if you are joining a
company at the stage Cuban is referring to (i.e. when it has little to no
cash) you should be getting a reasonable amount of equity -- at least enough
to make your hard work worthwhile.

------
sosuke
I first read the Mark Cuban blog a few days / weeks back when he did a repost
of his own success story. I was impressed and wanted to read more. The last
couple of posts have not been so insightful as the first and leave large "what
if"s unanswered. I will keep checking back for sure to see if another gem
appears though. Maybe I am too wrapped up in looking for the bridge that takes
me from intent and effort to success.

------
LostInTheWoods
Something about Mark Cuban just pisses me off.

------
pc
It's hard to take a tech commentator who still writes "MicroSoft" seriously.

~~~
reitzensteinm
Hey, sometimes old habbits die hard. It hardly makes the article less
credible.

